# New Model Super Blackhawk 44 Magnum



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

Santa brought me for Christmas the gun I always wanted, a Ruger New Model Super Blackhawk 44 Magnum with a 7-1/2" barrel. I shot it the day after Christmas. The first outing was with Remington UMC 44 Mag, 180 gr. JSPs. Besides the fact that I did not know how to properly hold it, I got ripped up pretty good ... but I learned.

I was told that I need a heavier bullet to "enjoy" shooting the beast. I have a box of Remington 240 gr. SJHP Magnums. I also went to the local gun store and bought a box of 44 Special 240 gr. LRNs. I have not shot either yet. Once I get some brass collected, I want to load my own rounds since I also got the 44 Spl/Magnum dies. Which way should I be leaning? Is it true that a heavier bullet, especially in a 44 Spl, will make shooting the SBH less brutal?

Robert


----------



## npdxc300 (May 2, 2009)

There is another possibility that you might look at and that is a set of Pachmayr rubber grips "Gripper" made to fit the Super Blackhawk. The "dragoon" style square back trigger guard is renowned for causing knuckles to get sore, for some people. Smaller hands seem to get away with it. Anyway, just a thought for you, as mine used to bloody the middle finger knuckle on my shooting hand. I also tried a glove, which protected the skin, but the knuckle still got sore. The grips work, as the rubber comes down behind the square back trigger guard. Therefore, no more sore knuckles. That way, you won't have to worry about the types of ammo. The Ruger is a strong piece. Good luck and have fun. npdxc


----------

